# Grohe shower Valve



## Wallykwoll (Dec 11, 2010)

I have replaced a worn out cartridge on this valve, ever since it is making funny noises, What are your suggestions.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, post an introduction, so that there is verification of your status as a plumbing professional. Then I am sure help will be on the way.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ear plugs...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> Yes, post an introduction, so that there is verification of your status as a plumbing professional. Then I am sure help will be on the way.


So Indie,i heard that the snow is causing the cops to close down the roads up by *Valparaiso*


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> So Indie,i heard that the snow is causing the cops to close down the roads up by *Valparaiso*


I am bit more east so I cannot confirm that. Surely the lake effect is reeking havoc on that area. Cold as a _____________ here, and I am not wishing ill on anyone, but some pipe freeze ups would be welcome. 

Still I prefer that the work be on the inside where it is nice and warm.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> I am bit more east so I cannot confirm that. Surely the lake effect is reeking havoc on that area. Cold as a _____________ here, and I am not wishing ill on anyone, but some pipe freeze ups would be welcome.
> 
> Still I prefer that the work be on the inside where it is nice and warm.


 
You got that right!!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this the same guy that had "pissin and moanin" pipes? I think he was asked for an intro before and he did not oblige.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Wally will be gone for awhile.


----------

